# unknown boot block signature: xxxxxxxxx



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

My first time using copykern. I got two error messages when using the canned copykern commands built into the PTV large kernel disk. First ":no such file or directory" after the *-k /cdrom/s1_kernels/kernel-3.0/vmlinux-3.0.px.gz* command ran. Then "*writing 1058304 bytes to /mnt/kernel.orig*" ran. Then the error message "unknown boot block signature: 0xdb1dfac2" on a new line. Then final line indicates the kernel was updated.

I assume the first error message was no problem since that directory was not already on the hard drive, but is the second one important or not?


----------

